

Readying Windows 8.1 for release - Suraj-Sun
http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2013/08/27/readying-windows-8-1-for-release.aspx

======
mikhailt
What are they thinking? There are zero excuses not to release it early to
MSDN/TechNet. There could be show stopper bugs that those folks can find.

Developer needs those builds the earliest as possible, not on the same day as
the same day as the customers get it.

